# Nothing is fun or enjoyable anymore



## Clayton B

For the last year or so, all the things that I loved to do and going on vacation and all my hobbies are just not fun anymore. Nothings seems fun at all, and it brings me down into a depressed mood. Nothing peaks my interest and I don't feel like doing anything anymore. I just lay around and think depressing thoughts. Is this a sign of depression or anything? I haven't been diagnosed with depression but I feel like I have it. It's also given me urges to cut again. I just don't know why everything is a bore now and I'm beginning to hate myself even more. Is this a sign of anything? This all confuses me.


----------



## Clayton B

And I haven't been able to feel any emotions, I've just been numb for months. Nothing really makes me happy, and I can get pissed pretty easily. I can't feel anything


----------



## Dylan2

Clayton B said:


> Is this a sign of depression or anything?


It's a textbook symptom of depression: it's literally in my clinical psychology textbook. The symptom is called "anhedonia", a lack of pleasure in activities that you normally find enjoyable. It tends to go away just like any other symptom of depression, through therapy, medication or a combination of the two.


----------



## Relz

:squeeze
From experience, I'd say that's depression. I've been feeling the same way for 2 and a half years--I just feel like an empty shell taking up space.


----------



## Moceanu

Pardon me, but...You're 16!


----------



## Clayton B

Moceanu said:


> Pardon me, but...You're 16!


I'm sorry, but I don't quite know what you mean by that..


----------



## Moceanu

Clayton B said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't quite know what you mean by that..


I just don't hear that stuff from guys your age is all.

I remember a thread about some woman being bored with her dog not too long ago.


----------



## Dylan2

Moceanu said:


> I just don't hear that stuff from guys your age is all.


I was actually anhedonic when I was 16. It can be really difficult to understand and express the symptoms of depression as a teenager.


----------



## alieneyed

Age has nothing to do with it. I've been struggling with depression since the third grade.


----------



## Malek

I've been depressed almost my whole life...

Heck I remember being at Disneyland and not being able to smile in pictures and just appreciate life, oh how I wasted my childhood, oh well can't look back anymore, all we can do is press on forward. Perhaps you're outgrowing your interests and need to explore new hobbies.


----------



## Clayton B

Malek said:


> Perhaps you're outgrowing your interests and need to explore new hobbies.


That's the thing, nothing else sounds even remotely interesting. I'm on vacation right now, which used to be awesome 2 years ago, now I want to go home after 3 days of being here. It just sucks


----------



## roadwarrior48

Clayton B said:


> That's the thing, nothing else sounds even remotely interesting. I'm on vacation right now, which used to be awesome 2 years ago, now I want to go home after 3 days of being here. It just sucks


Do you have friends? Do you get out? There could be other reasons other than depression like being really lonely or as someone mentioned your interests may have changed (you haven't found new ones yet) or in fact- be painfully bored. If nothing at all interests you and nothing makes you happy or laugh, you might want to talk to your Dr. about it as well, especially if you feel like cutting again, that could be a clear sign something emotional is going on that you need to deal with or it could in fact be depression. Talk to your doc. Good luck.:yes


----------



## jimity

I developed the same thing after having a panic attack from smoking dope. After that I suffered from chronic anxiety and everything I once enjoyed became dull and boring. I'd rather just sit around thinking or doing nothing.


----------



## HanSolo

Clayton B said:


> For the last year or so, all the things that I loved to do and going on vacation and all my hobbies are just not fun anymore. Nothings seems fun at all, and it brings me down into a depressed mood. Nothing peaks my interest and I don't feel like doing anything anymore. I just lay around and think depressing thoughts. Is this a sign of depression or anything? I haven't been diagnosed with depression but I feel like I have it. It's also given me urges to cut again. I just don't know why everything is a bore now and I'm beginning to hate myself even more. Is this a sign of anything? This all confuses me.


I hear you but for different reasons, last few years living alone video games were my great escape, and I used to fool around with hands on electronics. I was lonely and sort of depressed, but I used to look forward to binge drinking.

Now I'm living with normal people, and have a crush on the unattainable girl. So now I'm depressed and sad. At least I have a good escape which is out walking the streets. I haven't done that in years. But that hardly counts as a social life. And yeah I have a lot of self harm thoughts and a few actions this month. I hardly play video games at all, which is fine, but I listen to lots more sad music, and now watch lots of movies about dating, sex, etc.

And what's worse is I'm already well aware this little delusion of living with this girl will be over in now time. The housemates will split apart, and move on. And I will know absolutely no one again. And as to where to live???????? Its not easy to find co-ed houses, no way am I living with only guys. That would drive me insane, I would be absolutely miserable.

And going back to living alone after this nice break, if I don't meet people now or then, I fear for my life, and I know too much


----------



## Chrool

Same situation here. I used to really enjoy playing video games; It was the one thing I looked forward to when I got home, but after a spell of depression its like I have no motivation to play, and even when I do it just doesn't feel the same.

My only advice is to find something else to occupy your time.


----------



## Clayton B

roadwarrior48 said:


> Do you have friends? Do you get out?


I don't really have friends anymore. I've tried to stay away from as many social activities as I can. I never go out unless it's with my family or something, which I don't usually like to do. I can't really go to anyone for help because I don't want my family to know about all this, and I don't want to talk to a doctor or therapist about it because I can't trust a lot of people now.


----------



## timb0

When I talked to my family about what was going on, they already knew something was up and didn't know what to do to help, at the very least was a bit of a load off my mind


----------



## Carcamo

Same problem with me, Once depression hits you get meditated or something ASAP. Because you'll start feeling hopeless in life and you will also have thoughts that you will not achieve anything in life. Well, that's from my personal experiences and still do have it. But yeah, I deal with Depression every day. Haven't been diagnosed with it either.


----------



## MrRachael

Well so much for positive input on this.


----------



## santiix

*Feeling the same*

I too seem to have lost a sense of pleasure doing normal fun things. Playing video games as someone described was what I loved, not i feel like its work to play PS3 sometimes. Not sure when this started, I think this may have always been there, but with age I assume it just got worse.

I had been taking bupropion and that seemed to get my focused and help a little, but no more. I must have a tolerance for it.

I even forced myself to go play racquetball (which is quite fun) and felt like the way to enjoy it was to play it at an extreme hard pace.

I recently read an article about adult ADHD and these people having fewer receptors for the happy feeling of the release of dopamine. I tried finding the article i read 2 days ago and couldn't find it. It stated that Adderall would be the way to go, but adderall is not for depression right?

Or could it be I'm depressed because I can't stop on one god damn thought long enough to do something with it, I sometimes stand in my living room contemplating what the hell to do, watch tv, eat, video games.... and i stand there and next thing you know, im doing something totally different, like fixing a chair. Then I get up and start over, what do I do... I feel like im loosing it sometimes.


----------



## 2Milk

Try eating ice cream while taking a bath in cold water for 5 minutes. I guarantee you that you will be happy you have a towel and warm blankets.

I do weird things like this when I'm depressed, makes me appreciate the things I take for granted.


----------

